# Anti Breeder Rescues Going too Far?



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I belong to some facebook groups involved in rescue coordination and lost and found dogs. At first they seemed at least somewhat balanced and not PETA like but the tone has been changing. They are increasingly anti breeder. anti pure bred with more intensity. Which is ironic given the dog in the video looks like a pure bred boxer to me.

This video will be coming soon to a facebook page near you.....

Am I the only who watches this and feels like this - :headbang: :crazy: :help:

(Btw Ilda never said anything like that to Smitty :crazy: )

https://www.facebook.com/video.php?v=10204913585061819


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

They have way to much time on there hands. When they have stopped turning on each other they now pick on dogs?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

True that!

IMO this is wrong on so many levels.

First the boxer looks purebred to me and therefore likely had registered parents if not registered itself and papers were lost.

Second the anthropomorphizing the dog with a squeaky childs voice no less, to make an emotional appeal even stronger.

Third why do rescues have to often frame the plight of unwanted dogs as a pedigreed vs mix/unregistered zero sum game? Really the common denominator in all the unwanted dogs is the humans who made bad decisions regarding dogs. That's what should be focused on.

Fourth if there aren't any breeders there will just be a lot unregistered and mix breeds in the shelter ... Oh wait that's mostly what's in shelters anyways. 

Some of the things I read about breeders being painted very black with a broad brush really bugs me. The rescues need to knock off the breeder bashing and assuming that those of us with registered dogs haven't and don't rescue as well.







misslesleedavis1 said:


> They have way to much time on there hands. When they have stopped turning on each other they now pick on dogs?


----------



## GsdLoverr729 (Jun 20, 2010)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> True that!
> 
> IMO this is wrong on so many levels.
> 
> ...


This. Times a hundred. Took the words right out of my keyboard..


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

There is a rescue around here that is amazing, they only help dogs in ontario and they look to breeders for help when they do cone across a purebred. They dont post crap memes and they do not bash. Its no wonder they have survived over 10 years. 
I really preached the rescue way before being screwed over, although I never once was on the anti breeder agenda. We need good breeders. Once rescues start in with the bashing of breeders or other rescues or people its a slippery slope to failure.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

We've got a couple of good rescues around here, one in particular focuses on GSDs but I stay on the periphery to avoid the politics. 

This has gotten quite a few shares already too.

That's another problem with facebook, it's validation central for this sort of thing. I would love to speak up on the group that shared this but I'll get banned if I do. Dissent is not allowed. I use the page to help find lost dogs and keep an eye open for GSDs in need.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

Maybe boxer rescue is different, but GSD rescues sometimes get dogs with AKC papers as owner-surrenders -- often because someone bought a puppy that turned out to be way too much dog (or the family is moving, lost a job, divorce, new baby...whatever...we've heard it all).

We just had two with pedigrees sprinkled heavily with "vom Kirschental" -- lots of linebreeding in Kirschental dogs. The adopters got copies of their pedigrees, as the former owner had given them to us. If I know the pedigrees exist, I try to get a copy for the future-adopters.

One other thing to keep in mind about FB and rescue: 95% of the people who post on FB rescue pages are "arm chair activists" -- they've never loaded a flea-infested, worm-ridden, poop-matted dog into their vehicle at the shelter's closing time on their way home from their day job. While they're posting "someone save this dog," those of us who actually _do _rescue are busy cleaning up our foster dog's vomit or cleaning a diarrhea mess in a kennel from a dog going through heavy deworming. People who actually rescue don't have time to make stupid preachy videos -- if we're making a video, it's to fundraise for a dog that's got urgent medical needs.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

It's not so much about breed rescues as it is this all pure bred dogs owners and breeders = very bad. It feeds into a lot of misinformation and often bad laws and regulations to boot. In Ga there is a mandatory spay neuter bill being floated around now.

Having said that, thank you for this post, especially the last paragraph. That should be plastered on every rescue site on the 'net!!

:thumbup::thumbup:




Magwart said:


> Maybe boxer rescue is different, but GSD rescues sometimes get dogs with AKC papers as owner-surrenders -- often because someone bought a puppy that turned out to be way too much dog (or the family is moving, lost a job, divorce, new baby...whatever...we've heard it all).
> 
> We just had two with pedigrees sprinkled heavily with "vom Kirschental" -- lots of linebreeding in Kirschental dogs. The adopters got copies of their pedigrees, as the former owner had given them to us. If I know the pedigrees exist, I try to get a copy for the future-adopters.
> 
> One other thing to keep in mind about FB and rescue: 95% of the people who post on FB rescue pages are "arm chair activists" -- they've never loaded a flea-infested, worm-ridden, poop-matted dog into their vehicle at the shelter's closing time on their way home from their day job. While they're posting "someone save this dog," those of us who actually _do _rescue are busy cleaning up our foster dog's vomit or cleaning a diarrhea mess in a kennel from a dog going through heavy deworming. People who actually rescue don't have time to make stupid preachy videos -- if we're making a video, it's to fundraise for a dog that's got urgent medical needs.


----------



## Magwart (Jul 8, 2012)

FWIW, certain no-kill activists are currently using the term "breedist" to disparage breed rescuers. They're trying to shame us by making us out to be "doggie racists." This term was thrown at us last year by a dumb consultant working with a local shelter who wanted to convince breed rescues that all dogs are fungible. :crazy:


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

This is nothing but counterproductive. Out of curiosity Magwart, if you get papers on a dog, do you ever contact the breeder to return it?


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh Geeze. :crazy:

I was called that by a pittie rescue person one time because I said pitties are not for everybody. 

Stop the madness....




Magwart said:


> FWIW, certain no-kill activists are currently using the term "breedist" to disparage breed rescuers. They're trying to shame us by making us out to be "doggie racists." This term was thrown at us last year by a dumb consultant working with a local shelter who wanted to convince breed rescues that all dogs are fungible. :crazy:


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

I have read a few stories here and there about rescues flat out refusing to return to breeder. I dont understand the majority of rescues. I had to sign a contract stating that they could come in my home to see shiloh when ever they wanted, i signed it because adopting shiggs was important but it feels a bit intrusive. I do realize that they never will come see shiggs, i have a facebook for that. 
I can see why some people opt for byb though,
They have kids under 11 - refused
They live in apartment- refused
They dont have a yard- refused
No fence- refused
work more then 5 hours a day- refused
Dont have a vet for a refference (even though you may not have had a pet) refused
Have plans to have kids- refused

the list goes on for some rescues, forcing people who may not be on paper perfect to venture out and buy from bybs or kijiji. 

though there are amazing rescues out there, some of them are the ****s. I also think with the fosters, its like a crap shoot, you never know who you are going to deal with. From super nice people who dont judge potential adopters on everything to insane foster hoarders and nothing is ever going to be good enough for one eyed sam the cockerpoo.


the MSG seems to be "you are a monser if you shop for a dog, but you are also not good enough to adopt this mutt , but we will ridicule you for buying because you are supposed to adopt not shop, but you are refused"


----------



## Betty (Aug 11, 2002)

One other thing to keep in mind about FB and rescue: 95% of the people who post on FB rescue pages are "arm chair activists" -- they've never loaded a flea-infested said:


> do [/I]rescue are busy cleaning up our foster dog's vomit or cleaning a diarrhea mess in a kennel from a dog going through heavy deworming. People who actually rescue don't have time to make stupid preachy videos -- if we're making a video, it's to fundraise for a dog that's got urgent medical needs.



:thumbup::thumbup::thumbup:

Absolutely love this.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

> forcing people


nobody _forces_ anyone to do anything

no rescue forces anyone to do anything
but when people are told no for one reason or another 
many times legit 
they get their feelings hurt and run out to buy a cheap puppy from _anywhere_


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

my boy diesel said:


> nobody _forces_ anyone to do anything
> 
> no rescue forces anyone to do anything
> but when people are told no for one reason or another
> ...



You want a dog, you want to do the right thing in your mind and adopt, you are refused several times and you opt for a byb- 
whatever-
I am not a huge fan of most rescues around here for multiple reasons, i do think that some are forceful and quick to judge.


----------



## my boy diesel (Mar 9, 2013)

well the choice should never be rescue vs byb
people need to research and visit a good breeder or wait until they can afford one
often people dont have such good intentions as 'want to rescue" 
what i have noticed is they just want a cheap dog :cough: i mean low investment
because otherwise they would probably go with a good (read: expensive) breeder :shrug:


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Ya education is key. I find though that applicants that take the time, go thru the motions, pay the adoption fee, have hearts in the right place. I do not know were you are but here the adoption fee is 400-500 that covers vet care and so on, byb's usually sell pups for 400-500.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I think that everyone is putting way to much thought into the video and missing the point. I don't have anything against rescue groups, breeders, mixed breeds or pure breeds and I get the point they are trying to make. When someone sees a pure bred dog, what is the first question asked most of the time? Do you have papers on the dog ? Everyone knows having papers means nothing, because anyone can breed and register a dog. Papers mean nothing to me and probably don't to others who rescue or have rescued. I don't get the impression of anti breeder at all from the video I do get the impression that no one dog is better then the next and rescue dogs need homes just like any other dog. There are lots of people that won't take a chance on a rescue no matter what breed they are.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

With respect, I think it is you who misses the point. 

There is absolutely NO reason to frame rescue/adoption as a zero sum game. Pitting people against each other who may otherwise work together for a common goal is counter productive. It's also arrogant to assume that people with pure breds are snobs and do not also rescue. Many breeders help with breed rescue as well. A Bassett breeder who competes across the US with her dogs does a LOT of work with Bassett rescue. Why would she want to help people who would in the next breath call her a snob and morally wrong?

Further anything that reinforces dogs are more human like does more damage then good because there are too many people already treating dogs like human children. Which really isn't good for dogs.

Really, and please know this is *not* about you, just how I feel about all the damaging memes this one video represents, it's a stupid video, produced and supported by thoughtless twits. Twits who don't even have the faculties to realize how ironic it is they use a pure bred boxer to create some sort of false morality about pure bred dog owners.

If they are going to dish out stereo types they better be prepared for the same in return.





llombardo said:


> I think that everyone is putting way to much thought into the video and missing the point. I don't have anything against rescue groups, breeders, mixed breeds or pure breeds and I get the point they are trying to make. When someone sees a pure bred dog, what is the first question asked most of the time? Do you have papers on the dog ? Everyone knows having papers means nothing, because anyone can breed and register a dog. Papers mean nothing to me and probably don't to others who rescue or have rescued. I don't get the impression of anti breeder at all from the video I do get the impression that no one dog is better then the next and rescue dogs need homes just like any other dog. There are lots of people that won't take a chance on a rescue no matter what breed they are.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> You want a dog, you want to do the right thing in your mind and adopt, you are refused several times and you opt for a byb-
> whatever-
> I am not a huge fan of most rescues around here for multiple reasons, i do think that some are forceful and quick to judge.


To validate this problem, one of my clients used to do a lot of fostering. She had a nice kennel set up too. She is a successful business women and knows how to get things done. She quit because time after time dogs ended up staying with her for very long periods of time. She said that the people who screened adopters were on too much of a power trip.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Well that is were the rescue we fostered for was different. They let the fosters choose, we placed each one of our dogs successfully. These are rescue dogs. Some come from terrible situations, and are lucky to find permanent homes. As I said before about the other foster being very judgemental about the paramedic wanting to adopt because being a paramedic was stressful- seriously, that woman is an amazing fur mom, rocky is well taken care of and because I see him everyday on facebook I know he is having all his needs met. I do think its important to match rescues with adopters but for the most part the thing that matters most to us is finding an adopter that wants to provide a real loving home.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Also the price of adoption here is 400 - 500 from rescues and about 200 from spca- its not as if they are getting these dogs for free, they have to go thru a rather large process first then pay a fee which is about tge going cost of a byb pup.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

In my case it was the foster who over rode the lady running the rescue. I almost was not allowed to adopt Smitty because I didn't have a fenced yard at the time. He had been sitting at the foster for over 4 months, no one wanted him because of his soft ears. She pushed back on the lady running the group and let me adopt him. Now he's been with me for 7 years and we have a fenced yard.

The lady who fostered has since stopped working with that GSD rescue.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Also what is the adoption process in the states? 
Here it takes months to get the adoption ball rolling. 
Filling out an app and waiting for someone to contact you could and usually will take up to 2 weeks. Then because volunteers are stretched thin another 2 weeks to check refs, then another week of phone interviews, booking apts for home checks and so on. Its a good way to weed out the folks who just want a dog now.

3 solid months to have my shiggs adoption finalized. She just celebrated 2 years with us.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

As far as I know the only regulation applies to non profit statuses of rescues re:financial side only.

I've never been on the administrative side of rescue so I am not sure, but other then for tax purposes they can set their own policies.

Hopefully someone knowledgeable on this side of it can answer that question.



misslesleedavis1 said:


> Also what is the adoption process in the states?
> Here it takes months to get the adoption ball rolling.
> Filling out an app and waiting for someone to contact you could and usually will take up to 2 weeks. Then because volunteers are stretched thin another 2 weeks to check refs, then another week of phone interviews, booking apts for home checks and so on. Its a good way to weed out the folks who just want a dog now.


----------



## sitstay (Jan 20, 2003)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> *First the boxer looks purebred* to me and therefore likely had registered parents if not registered itself and papers were lost.
> 
> *Fourth if there aren't any breeders *there will just be a lot unregistered and mix breeds in the shelter ... Oh wait that's mostly what's in shelters anyways.
> 
> *Some of the things I read about breeders being painted very black with a broad brush really bugs me. *





Gwenhwyfair said:


> If they are going to *dish out stereo types they better be prepared for the same* in return.


I watched the video several times and I must have missed where they claimed (or rather, where the dog claimed) to NOT be a Boxer. There is a difference between no papers and a mixed breed dog. And just because the dog looks purebred does not make it "likely it had registered parents" or that the dog itself was registered and the papers were lost. Look at how many people here have purchased unregistered puppies. Their dogs look purebred, too. Many of the parent dog's to these puppies were also unregistered. How many people have said, "Gee, I didn't want a show dog so I wasn't interested in registered parents". 

Regarding how without "any breeders there will just be a lot of unregistered and mix breeds in the shelter", who do you think produces those unregistered and mix-breed dogs in shelters? Perhaps a better statement would have been to qualify "breeder" with the adjective "responsible". 

I am bugged by the very broad brush used to paint _*all*_ breeders, too. Just like I am bugged by the very broad brush used to paint all rescues black. Or all owners. Or all _anything._ But seriously? This video is pretty innocuous, IMO. It seems to me that you have to sit down to view it with a pretty big chip on your shoulder and you have to make some pretty broad assumptions in order to have it rise to the level of upset being expressed. 

If stereotypes bother you, why in the world would you perpetuate them? Wouldn't a more productive use of time be to help break down the barriers between breeders and rescues and shelters? From the way some people act, you would think breeders never involve themselves in rescue, or that rescues never support good breeders. That is simply not the case. And it does such a great disservice to the dogs we all claim to love to act as if it doesn't happen. One of the most vocal supporters of GSD rescue in Idaho is a breeder. A herding dog breeder and trainer prominently displays local rescue information on his website. And the breeder and owner of the #4 Golden in the country transports rescues many, many miles as they travel to and from shows. Too bad they just get down to the work and don't make stupid videos about it, because they sure aren't getting much attention.

Shouldn't we be promoting relationships like these, rather than adding to the problem by "dishing" back stereotypes? Positivity begets positivity. Be a part of the solution, not a part of the problem.

This is my opinion only. 
Sheilah


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Love Sheilah's post!!


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I already qualified my statement earlier that there are good rescues. Therefore my brush is not as broad and I was positive.

I also applied this to the larger memes going around of anthropomorphizing dogs.

Further it's not just about rescues, but larger issues at hand, as I outlined earlier.

It's a "breed" boxer rescue and the dog looks purebred to me. If it is not then it's not mixed with much. Therefore it's a reasonable call to make. Much less likely to be a lab or GSD.

I see these sort things as a trend that validates legislation against breeding and things like mandatory spay neuter laws.

We can also see this dogs are people too meme working to ban things such prong collars and e collars.

Let's also face the reality there are lousy rescues as much as there are lousy back yard breeders.

Now you may find this to be a bigger logical leap then I do but I stand by my statements as evidenced by the fall out I previously mentioned.






sit said:


> I watched the video several times and I must have missed where they claimed (or rather, where the dog claimed) to NOT be a Boxer. There is a difference between no papers and a mixed breed dog. And just because the dog looks purebred does not make it "likely it had registered parents" or that the dog itself was registered and the papers were lost. Look at how many people here have purchased unregistered puppies. Their dogs look purebred, too. Many of the parent dog's to these puppies were also unregistered. How many people have said, "Gee, I didn't want a show dog so I wasn't interested in registered parents".
> 
> Regarding how without "any breeders there will just be a lot of unregistered and mix breeds in the shelter", who do you think produces those unregistered and mix-breed dogs in shelters? Perhaps a better statement would have been to qualify "breeder" with the adjective "responsible".
> 
> ...


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Oh and I did t even get into the insanity of rescues pulling dogs that are unsaveable, physically or mentally, requiring a lot of time and money. Meanwhile dogs more suited to to being rehomed get euthanized.

Of course not all rescues do this.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

glowingtoadfly said:


> Love Sheilah's post!!


Of course you do.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Btw - for the record I have been a foster in the past. When I haven't been able to foster I have donated time and money to support rescues.

I agreed earlier with Lesslee there are good rescues out there.

However, as has been discussed and evidenced here on this board and in this thread rescues are often their own worst enemies.

This particular video bugged me because it embodied several different memes, which I cannot elaborate on in the title, but did in a later post. Memes that I think are bad for rescues *and* dog ownership in general.

I apologize if I did not make that clear enough.

What it boils down to for me (and I've said this before) I think it's time to push back, else it's going to turn into more laws.

Recently on the aforementioned FB this video started a discussion about banning breeders.

Now you can decide which adjective is better, but also let me know if you think banning breeders is a good thing or not.


----------



## Tiffseagles (May 12, 2010)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> Also what is the adoption process in the states?
> Here it takes months to get the adoption ball rolling.
> Filling out an app and waiting for someone to contact you could and usually will take up to 2 weeks. Then because volunteers are stretched thin another 2 weeks to check refs, then another week of phone interviews, booking apts for home checks and so on. Its a good way to weed out the folks who just want a dog now.
> 
> 3 solid months to have my shiggs adoption finalized. She just celebrated 2 years with us.


I worked in adoptions for 6 years. The answers to these questions vary greatly based on the rescue. Some you can leave with a dog in a couple of hours. Others take weeks.

I have been contacting rescues trying to find the ones that work with breeders. They have been a mixed bag and I have gotten some very nasty responses. Others have been great - often times they are the ones affiliated with the breed club. Many have simply chosen to ignore me - this has been the most common response I have gotten from GSD rescues.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

Anthropomorphizing dogs has been around for a long time. It has been used in ads a great deal. I found an amazing blog that an owner wrote from the perspective of his German shepherd. I will have to find it and repost. I think as long as there are animals, people will come up with funny voices for them and imagine personalities for them. It doesn't mean that one has to take it seriously.


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

glowingtoadfly said:


> Anthropomorphizing dogs has been around for a long time. It has been used in ads a great deal. I found an amazing blog that an owner wrote from the perspective of his German shepherd. I will have to find it and repost. I think as long as there are animals, people will come up with funny voices for them and imagine personalities for them. It doesn't mean that one has to take it seriously.


Like shiggs? Because last time I checked she was a broken street walker.


----------



## glowingtoadfly (Feb 28, 2014)

FinderDog | One Dog's Quest
Yep, Shiggs just wouldn't be the same without her identity.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

glowingtoadfly said:


> Anthropomorphizing dogs has been around for a long time. It has been used in ads a great deal. I found an amazing blog that an owner wrote from the perspective of his German shepherd. I will have to find it and repost. I think as long as there are animals, people will come up with funny voices for them and imagine personalities for them. It doesn't mean that one has to take it seriously.


If it weren't for the fact that it reaches critical mass and turns into actual laws I'd agree (and felt the same way in the past).

It sure is used in marketing. The more dogs are treated like human children the more money will be spent on them at places like petsmart.

A good point made in another thread by (I if recall correctly) Vandal (Anne) a breeder.

I have stopped using the term "fur kids" and if you refer to dogs as property in some circles it is not well received.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

I think I've posted enough for one day. . I'm learning to make jewelry and need to make some earrings I planned as gifts. 

But...just remember laws are started by ideas which gain enough popular support.

I would have never dreamed here in my conservative state a law for mandatory neuter/spay would be introduced.

I'm going to call and write my reps about it. 

Just as I've opened my eyes and have changed some of my views I think we need to help others, as much as possible, understand the unintended consequences of these memes.


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Oh and I did t even get into the insanity of rescues pulling dogs that are unsaveable, physically or mentally, requiring a lot of time and money. Meanwhile dogs more suited to to being rehomed get euthanized.
> 
> Of course not all rescues do this.


THIS!!! I am absolutely of the mind that not all are meant to, should be, or can be saved. This may not be a popular idea, but- If I have fosters that I can't afford and can't seem to raise enough money for, perhaps if I pull a matted, shaking, older dog to advocate and set up a donation site for, I'll raise enough money to feed everyone. Or, worse, profit. I know- not extremely likely b/c it DOES cost money to fix the broken ones. This is NOT something I would ever do. I just don't have the time. 

There is more that you said that I completely understand and agree with. I find that rescue people are very hard to work with, don't like people, and martyr themselves when challenged.

Picky, judgmental, grandiose, and arrogant are some of the words I have to describe rescues around my area. NO one is good enough for One-Eyed Sam. They get in their own way too much. That is, if the goal really is to save and place as many as possible. 

I don't have the same reaction/intensity to the video though. However, I can see where your overall frustration comes from. -That cycle of 'adopt don't shop' but 'you're not good enough to adopt'.....


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yes, it's the overall frustration. The video pushed the button.

Thank you for your post A Girl and her dog! 

I will try to be less frustrated though. I was posting while cranky and should not do that.


----------



## Remo (Sep 8, 2004)

I could not agree more with Magwart's post. Those of us who are actually in the trenches of doing dog rescue do not have time for this nonsense. The keyboard rescuers who don't bash others for not doing anything really grate my nerves.


----------



## WateryTart (Sep 25, 2013)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Third why do rescues have to often frame the plight of unwanted dogs as a pedigreed vs mix/unregistered zero sum game? Really the common denominator in all the unwanted dogs is the humans who made bad decisions regarding dogs. That's what should be focused on.
> 
> Fourth if there aren't any breeders there will just be a lot unregistered and mix breeds in the shelter ... Oh wait that's mostly what's in shelters anyways.
> 
> Some of the things I read about breeders being painted very black with a broad brush really bugs me. The rescues need to knock off the breeder bashing and assuming that those of us with registered dogs haven't and don't rescue as well.


I'm applauding this post. I agree with every word.

Breeders don't kill shelter dogs. People who dump dogs kill shelter dogs. Every time I see one of those memes or videos or hear crap from somebody about my purebred dog, I become just a little bit more negative on rescue and a little bit more likely to divert my donations to breed-specific health research from where I'm donating now (which is rescue). In other words, it's bad PR and that's powerful. I'm aware that not all rescues are like that, but I'm not interested in spending my time and effort sorting out which ones are good and which ones are zealots, so because some are zealots, I end up behaving in shorthand (so to speak) and approaching them all like they're zealots.

I don't foresee ever rescuing myself and don't feel any obligation to do so, but many people do choose to rescue as well as buy from breeders, and I would never assume that just because someone has done one that they wouldn't do the other. It's actually sort of an offensive assumption when you couple it with the idea that buying kills shelter dogs...which as you were also saying is not a zero sum game. My specific pup was a welcome addition to the roster. Any random dog? Nope. If I didn't have her, I wouldn't have a dog at all.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Yup. Magwarts post was excellent.

Thank you for what you do to help dogs in need.

We have two rescues close by to me that I know do excellent work saving dogs while being realistic and efficient as well. I support them whenever I can.





Remo said:


> I could not agree more with Magwart's post. Those of us who are actually in the trenches of doing dog rescue do not have time for this nonsense. The keyboard rescuers who don't bash others for not doing anything really grate my nerves.


----------



## Gwenhwyfair (Jul 27, 2010)

Thanks WateryTart.

Ilda is my first non rescue dog. We had poodles growing up and those were from breeders. When I was out on my own starting in 1984 I've only had rescue dogs and cats.


----------



## A girl and her dog (Jan 25, 2014)

Gwenhwyfair said:


> Yes, it's the overall frustration. The video pushed the button.
> 
> Thank you for your post A Girl and her dog!
> 
> I will try to be less frustrated though. I was posting while cranky and should not do that.


Nah, it's a worthwhile frustration. It is difficult to observe people say one thing, then do things that invalidate their own words. I've been banned from posting from one group b/c I called them out on the martyring and hypocrisy. 

Keep verbalizing, writing it, whatever, until your message is honed to a fine point and the frustration is worked out. There really is a good message behind the frustration.


----------



## Maxx (Jun 23, 2012)

misslesleedavis1 said:


> There is a rescue around here that is amazing, they only help dogs in ontario and they look to breeders for help when they do cone across a purebred. They dont post crap memes and they do not bash. Its no wonder they have survived over 10 years.
> I really preached the rescue way before being screwed over, although I never once was on the anti breeder agenda. We need good breeders. Once rescues start in with the bashing of breeders or other rescues or people its a slippery slope to failure.


Which one?


----------

